# Need Ziwipeak and THK advice



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello,
I am new to this forum and I'm hoping to get some advice on food. I currently feed THK and rotate between Keen, Thrive and Embark. I would like to add some Ziwipeak air dry food to the mix, possibly as the morning meal. Is it ok to do ziwipeak in the am, and THK for dinner? Or should I just stick to one?
Also how much should I be feeding?
Honey the chihuahua mix is currently 13 pounds she gets 1/2 cup THK per day. She could loose a pound 
Deuce the chihuahua is 11.5 pounds and he also gets 1/2 cup THK per day, he's a good weight he's a bigger chihuahua.
I add cooked turkey, chicken or beef to their THK as well - just a spoonfull or so at each meal. I plan on adding some raw meat to the THK soon as well. Deuce used to be on raw due to allergies.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi! There are several people here who feed both and many do mix-ins as you do. I think that I even asked recently about it so you may search posts and find that thread. As it turns out, only 1 of my girls likes THK, so we do all ZP. My girls LOOOOVE their ZP!

The ZP brochure that I have says that an 11 lb. dog would get 1 of their scoops/day so if you were doing it as one of 2 meals, they would get 1/2 scoop for the morning meal. If they were puppies you would double that. I assume that they are not. 

Hope that helps and hope that others will see this and respond!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Also what is the correct way to feed the Ziwi - I have a 2.2lb bag coming of the venison  I should be adding water to it?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We fed ZP & HK for a while last year...one for bfast & one for dinner. It would be a great way to add more meat into their diet by adding the ZP! I haven't fed ZP in a bit but when I did I did add water just to aid in digestion. It also slows them down a bit since the serving size is so small. 

For Honey I'd feed 1/4c of HK in the morning, 1/2 scoop of ZP in the evening & skip the added meat to the HK. Hopefully taking that away would help her loose a bit. You could also feed just under 1/2 scoop of ZP until she gets to the weigh you want her at. But since you don't know how much ZP they will require I'd wait & see how she does on the 1/2 scoop. My lot actually require more ZP than what is recommended for whatever reason. Higher metabolisms maybe.  

Anyway, good luck!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I also add water. That said, we also give them each a piece dry when we put them in their room (when we are leaving) and they eat it fine. I agree that the water aids digestion and also makes them feel more full. 
Know that the food will not absorb the water like it would in a kibble. Mine lap the water right up as they are eating.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi TinyTails
To be perfectly honest, I've been feeding THK for 4-5 months now
and I am not that impressed with it. (indgredients).
I guess its okay, just not impressed with it, especially for the
price they charge.
I've never tried ZiwiPeak, some on here do feed it thou.
MHO, I don't see anything wrong with what your doing rotating
meals between the two thou. 
HUG!!!!!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice  P-mum what will you be switching too since you are not happy with the THK? I've always been told that THK is better than any kibble because it's not as processed. One of my chi's has a lot of allergies and we have gone through many different kibbles most of which make his coat dull, itchy and eventually raw from biting. I'm always looking for other better options that is why I am going to try to add some Ziwi into the mix since people here really rave about it. I just got my bag today and gave them a few pieces - one of them went nuts for it - the other slowly ate it not being so sure about it. I'm hoping to find an easier morning meal so hopefully the Ziwi will work   With the THK they won't eat it on their own I always have to add a topper which stinks. I would love to do raw but I need something I can always bring on the go since we are out of the house a lot - I work a full time job and am about to launch my own business so me and the pups are always running around


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

So we tried Ziwi in the dinner mix and a breakfast this morning and I got mixed reviews  Honey loves it - Deuce refuses to touch it. Last night and this morning I put a few pieces on top of the THK and Deuce actually picked them out spit them out on the floor and then at the THK. I guess he really hates it because he wasn't even interested when the cats came over to smell what picked out, normally he would eat it just to be selfish lol. 
Any other suggestions on food that I can feed as the morning meal? Maybe I should try some premade raw patties.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi TinyTails
Myself, I would have liked to seen more meat protein and at least
two meat proteins, less alfafa in the HK dog food.
I tend to agree with the DogFood Advisor that it is mainly a plant based
dog food and lacks meat protein. I don't feel good about that.
I do my own research on dog foods, then try to go with my gut.


I plan to go back to "cooking" for my lil' guy.
I may add some HK few times a week, then as the economy
continues downhill I'll put him on back on THK regulary.
ZiwiPeak dog food is suppose to be a good dog food, rather
too pricy for me thou.  
If not for price, I'd prob. give it a try.!!! 

Best luck on your new buisness!!!!
HUGS!!!


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

exactly what I feed.
I also use ziwi flakes food as my training treats. IT is too spendy for me to feed all my dogs as an actual food.
Remember, cogs don't have to be fed out of a bowl. I use their food for training often !


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Well it's official Deuce will not touch the Ziwi! Honey loves it and is now getting it as her morning meal and the THK for dinner. For him I actually purchased the Nature's Variety Instinct raw medallions which he goes crazy for - so he gets 2 medallions for breakfast and then the THK for dinner. My cat is loving the raw as well so it's nice I can give them to her as well.


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

hmn... is Duece a chi ?? 
2 medallions sounds like allot of food for one meal . How much does he weigh now ? I give my 6 pounder 1/2 of a medallion for a meal. She is in excellent weight. She also runs and plays HARD for at least 2 hours a day at a HUGE 66 acre dog park.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello,
Yes Deuce is a 12 pound chihuahua. You give half a medallion or half a patty? 1 medallion = 1 ounce. According to the company a 12 lb dog should be eating 4 ounces/day. So Deuce gets 2 medallions(2ounces) in the morning and 1/4cup THK at night.

When I use the feeding guide on the company's website this is his recommended serving for the day

*[DAILY PORTIONS
Raw: 4.2 oz]*

He is not overweight either he's just a bigger chihuahua. Should I be feeding less?


----------

